# Home theater seating



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not have a sectional with recliners built in?http://www.homecinemacenter.com/category_s/43.htm


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is also Ashley Furniture. We got a killer deal on our power recliner couch, that we use to watch movies & tv.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If you have the room, I would go with a sofa that has wall hugger recliners on the ends.

I would not use power recliners for a few reasons:

1. Too dang slow when you need to get up in a hurry.

2. Getting them fixed when the problems begin.

3. They are a lot more expensive.



To each his/her own though.


My theater has sofas, chairs and ottomans. Deep and comfortable...


----------

